# Adult "Adult" (NSFW) Fury Coloring Book?



## TaurenLove (Jan 24, 2017)

So, I had the idea to work on an adult coloring book, but to focus on the fury community and go with an "adult" (NSFW / light erotica etc) style of book. So I'm combing the fury community to see what you guys would like to see (and would you want this to begin with?)

1. Would you be interested in an "adult" adult fury erotica coloring book? 
(I would only go more for naked poses, no actual penetration/sex pictures)

2.Any particular animals/types you want to see?

3. Do you want realistic drawings or more detailed drawings?
Detailed example: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Realistic example (with detailed background): http://ezcoloring.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Adult-Coloring-Pages-7.jpg
Or another type (please expand)

4. What genders do you want?
- Only female
- 25% male & 75% female
- 50/50 male/female

5. Would you buy a digital copy to print them yourself, or do you prefer a physical book?

6. Any other comments - I'd love to hear them!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 25, 2017)

i LOVE this idea. So long as it's tastefully done, even some sexual content could work. if you stuck with basic/simplistic figures and bold outlines, you could still go nuts with the patterns. The tiles, swirls and patterns inside the figure are the fun part so "detail" isn't as important as the basic form. Besides, details would take away from the fun in coloring the design. Think something like...plush toys. imagine a whole collection of anatomically correct (to some extent) plush toys of different animals and humanoid figures, stitched together with varied quilt patterns, fabrics and materials. Use thicker outlines as shown on the elephant above and use thinner lines to ink in patterns, swirls, stripes, etc. like a patchwork teddybear.

...but the teddy bear is sexy...and naked...

Females, males, couples and androgynous figures should all be done. You could easily draw up some neat tribal style wolves without making them particularly male _or_ female. i can already picture some human anatomical yoga-posed anthro characters poised in such a way that their gender wouldn't be obvious. Of course you could still go with (tasteful) couples drawings with breasts and muscly chests with swirly patterns. Something along the lines of kama sutra illustrations with anthro characters; dragons, wolves, cats and maybe even some sexy snakey lamia designs with scales to color.

There's *lots* of potential here. i can imagine LOTS of artists would like to contribute too, assuming this sort of thing hasn't already been done.


----------



## TaurenLove (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback PlusThirtyOne - appreciate it!

Just finished up the first page and got it up in photoshop to whiten it out etc. This is just one 'style' that I'm planning to have in the book, as an example, the next page is going to be a howling wolf fem, with her head, shoulders and top torso showing side on, and she will be more like the above elephant style, so the "swirls etc" inside the drawing instead of around it like the fem panda.

*WARNING, WARNING, WARNING: NOT SAFE FOR WORK UNDER THE SPOILER!!*



Spoiler











Let me know what you think.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 31, 2017)

TaurenLove said:


> Thanks for the feedback PlusThirtyOne - appreciate it!
> 
> Let me know what you think.


i'd love to but the image isn't visible. it seems somebody flagged it for violating Photobucket policy.
Also, quoting posts and @'ing users is a better way respond to feedback. That way the users in question get notified of the reply. if i hadn't checked in on this thread of my own volition, i wouldn't have noticed your thanks for feedback or updates. Just a suggestion. One last thing: _*KUDOS*_ for marking your NSFW post (though absent), most new users who post NSFW material just start new threads and plaster dongs and vagoo all over without linking or warning so thank you. i mean that.


----------



## Alex K (Feb 1, 2017)

Wow NSFW really is popular these days huh??
If anyone wants a really mean BBQ burger I'll send you one through the mail for 2.99. All you gotta do is ask : )


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 3, 2017)

Alex K said:


> If anyone wants a really mean BBQ burger I'll send you one through the mail for 2.99. All you gotta do is ask : )





Email me at this webzone if you want me to send you a pizza roll.​


----------



## Alex K (Feb 3, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Email me at this webzone if you want me to send you a pizza roll.​


I don't get the riddle


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 3, 2017)

Alex K said:


> I don't get the riddle


Then i pity you. Just click the pic and enjoy. :V


----------



## Alex K (Feb 3, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Then i pity you. Just click the pic and enjoy. :V



Howcome folks are so vage about their jokes nowadays?
 I remember back when knock knock jokes were the spotlight but nowadays everyone just expects you to know a joke based off a paintin


----------

